# Copake



## catfish (Nov 13, 2021)

Bid early and bid often!!!


----------



## kccomet (Nov 13, 2021)

wow some of the single jerseys bought thousands


----------



## catfish (Nov 13, 2021)

kccomet said:


> wow some of the single jerseys bought thousands



They are going crazy!


----------



## bikebozo (Nov 13, 2021)

Sam is on the scene


----------



## catfish (Nov 13, 2021)

bikebozo said:


> Sam is on the scene



So am I


----------



## bikebozo (Nov 13, 2021)

Good deal , good luck


----------



## catfish (Nov 13, 2021)

bikebozo said:


> Good deal , good luck



We all miss you. See you next time.


----------



## IngoMike (Nov 13, 2021)

Here is a link to the auction....








						November 13 Bicycle &Transportation Auction 2021-11-13 Auction - 744 Price Results - Copake Auction Inc. in NY
					

See 744 prices and auction results for November 13 Bicycle &Transportation Auction on Nov 13, 2021 by Copake Auction Inc. in NY




					www.liveauctioneers.com


----------



## manuelvilla (Nov 13, 2021)

I asked my friend Lawrence Behery about copake auctions but he said if i win some bike need pay 18% premium plus 9% tax plus packing and shipping also need pay shipping from US to mexico..


So its impossible buy something by this way...really feel very upset very very upset about it...


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 14, 2021)

Looks like most of the balloon tire bikes which were mostly post war went begging. Some of that road bike stuff got crazy and a fool and their money was parted over that HD clone. I'm hoping the Spring auction has a better selection of prewar balloon tire stuff. V/r Shawn


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 14, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Looks like most of the balloon tire bikes which were mostly post war went begging.



Well isn't that typically the case at Copake?  It's a great place to score deals on balloon tired bicycles but I don't know why people keep trying to sell them there. Unless it's really really special they typically sell for half the going rate. Overall I thought the offerings in this sale were incredibly meh.  I think they would be wise to be a little more selective about the stuff they let into this auction, it's kind of dragging down the whole event when I see Walmart bikes in there.   I was planning to sneak in a few bids and then I completely forgot about the auction yesterday. Interestingly enough the one lot I was most curious about didn't even sell.  Is that not a double duty fork in the pile there? I don't know my Schwinn stuff well enough to be sure but it looks like one to me.  I do have some mild pangs of remorse about not getting that lady's Columbia with the dashboard and the lobdell saddle but, oh well.


----------



## Monarkman (Nov 20, 2021)

manuelvilla said:


> I asked my friend Lawrence Behery about copake auctions but he said if i win some bike need pay 18% premium plus 9% tax plus packing and shipping also need pay shipping from US to mexico..
> 
> 
> So its impossible buy something by this way...really feel very upset very very upset about




don’t let it get you down, everyone needs to make $$$$


----------



## manuelvilla (Nov 20, 2021)

Monarkman said:


> don’t let it get you down, everyone needs to make $$$$



Understood perfectly but i think they also charge some fees to seller..

Anyway I will save some cash for next year auction
.


----------

